# The hard proof of reality?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanted to wait until after vacation, but with "the current state of affairs", I am going to purchase my next two peices of survival equipement.\
A new Ruger 10/22, basic edition, with a nice optic....
And a bolt action rifle with good optics, probably a 30.06..
I will try to get them both before the end of the month, Petersons in Albuquerque has some nice pieces, but I will try for new on the ruger and try to find a "nice tight actioned rifle with decent trigger", and add my own optics..
UNLESS, one of you fine readers has a good bolt action long range rifle you wanna part with?????
I have decided to quicken these purchases due to a lot of things, but mostly becouse I feel that the crap starting in florida may be just enough for potus to enact "his way" to fix our problems, besides, its investing in precious metals right?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would recommend a Remington 700 with a bull barrel.. I would also go for a .308


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If I was starting today I would choose the 308 too but when I was 18 and my dad gave me that old '06 I was the happiest man on earth. 
I still remember the day it arrived and how he took it completely down to clean the cosmoline out of it. I watched him make the stock and hand rub boiled linseed oil into it for weeks.
After I got it I fired it for years just as he finished it but when my eyes couldn't use the military sights anymore I had a scope mounted, turned bolt handle Timney trigger and safety installed.
with all that I still shoot 5/8" groups at 100 yards but at least now I can see where I am pointing it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

With the Ruger 10/22 I would opt for the bull barrel. It will add a little weight but makes up for it in accuracy.. If you can't tell, I am a very big fan of bull barrel rifles.. Almost every one of my rifles are bull barrel except for a few of our ar's


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I shoot smallbore silhouette with a group of guys and all but two are using the 10/22 - most are modified. They tell me the two things that the 10/22 needs is a good barrel and a good trigger. The rest is for appearance (and intimidation I think) They have some very nice looking guns and from a rest (not allowed in competition) they shoot very well.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just in case no one mentioned it, . . . the 10/22 comes in a take down model now.

I haven't seen or shot one, . . . but my son has "mentioned" several times that they are available, . . . nice, . . . inexpensive, . . . fun, . . . etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, Sir, Dwight, I saw the takedown, and its pretty sweet, I personally think that the extra money for th e takedown and the backpack it comes with will be better spent on a nice optic. but it looks cool, I have yet to shoot/play with a take down.
Another question for everyone, how much does a bull barrel "sweeten" the deal? I would be using the Ruger with scope to procure small game and "deflate tires" if need be. How much extra precision/ versus price I guess Im asking.
And I would love a 700, I am not sold completely on a 30.06, just the fact that whatever I get needs to be my "reach out there" rifle.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Yes, Sir, Dwight, I saw the takedown, and its pretty sweet, I personally think that the extra money for th e takedown and the backpack it comes with will be better spent on a nice optic. but it looks cool, I have yet to shoot/play with a take down.
> Another question for everyone, how much does a bull barrel "sweeten" the deal? I would be using the Ruger with scope to procure small game and "deflate tires" if need be. How much extra precision/ versus price I guess Im asking.
> And I would love a 700, I am not sold completely on a 30.06, just the fact that whatever I get needs to be my "reach out there" rifle.


You can find a nice used 10/22 w a bull barrel for not much more than a regular barrel if you look around and it will make up for it in accuracy..I can hit a nickel at 75-100yds all day long..
As for your reach out and touch someone rifle.. The 30-06 is a good round.. I just prefer the .308 and ammo would be much easier to find in a shtf situation I believe.. Here is one I think you will like Remington 700 SPS Tactical AAC-SD ? Long-Range Setup and Review I am a fan of fast twist rate bull barrels and this one is a good starting point.. I have seen them go for less than $650 new...You can find them with good optics for $750 if you look around..It gives you plenty of room to customize to your liking too...


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

My brother-in-law has a 10/22 takedown, it shot and behaved just the same as my dad's old 10/22. My dad also has an old 700 in a .308, I love that thing to death. He was given it when he was 17, it was used then, and it's a lot more used today! It's a workhorse, and such a great shooter. I was hoping to get one this past spring, but my funds were a little short so I went with a Ruger American in a .308. Good budget rifle. My next purchases will be a pump action 20 gauge, and a Ruger 10/22. If I can find a good deal on one with a bull barrel, I'll take it. I personally haven't ever even shot a rifle with a bull barrel before, but I've had them recommended to me by different, reliable people.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

have you loked at henry repeating arms? they have this model that the barrel everything fits in the composit stock. i just dont know anything about this company/ brand.

i love the 10/22s i have a couple and am very pleased with them. i thinks its a great choice.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

shotlady said:


> have you loked at henry repeating arms? they have this model that the barrel everything fits in the composit stock. i just dont know anything about this company/ brand.
> 
> i love the 10/22s i have a couple and am very pleased with them. i thinks its a great choice.


 Henry is an excellent rifle that has been around many years and is still made in the USA!! I have a few of their rifles and have no complaints at all.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> You can find a nice used 10/22 w a bull barrel for not much more than a regular barrel if you look around and it will make up for it in accuracy..I can hit a nickel at 75-100yds all day long..
> As for your reach out and touch someone rifle.. The 30-06 is a good round.. I just prefer the .308 and ammo would be much easier to find in a shtf situation I believe.. Here is one I think you will like Remington 700 SPS Tactical AAC-SD ? Long-Range Setup and Review I am a fan of fast twist rate bull barrels and this one is a good starting point.. I have seen them go for less than $650 new...You can find them with good optics for $750 if you look around..It gives you plenty of room to customize to your liking too...


Man, that is one damn beautiful gun. Stupid work computer "flagged" that site, so I had to just look it up, and damn, Buds has one with a scope for under 650. And I have a "25%"off offer from buds.....
Shot lady, I have shot one of those, I thought itwas great, and loved the fact that it all stows away, but I wanna "big" scope, so I can hit a squirrell or rabbit (windshields and tires) from a good hideeyhole..But they are awesome for backpackers and us.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, the Henry AR-7 Survival Rifle. Semi-Auto 8 shot, magazine fed. The gun breaks down and the barrel, receiver, and 2 8 round mags fit in the hollow plastic stock. All sealed up, it's supposed to float in water for at least a little while. I've looked into them, you can find them for $300 or less. Definitely on my "want" list!

Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I love my Rem 700 SPS Varmint in .308, which has a 26" heavy barrel.

The stock was kinda bendy, so I replaced mine with a Choate light tactical stock, which has full aluminum bedding blocks and free floats the barrel. I added a Weaver 20 MOA mount, Weaver 6 hole 30mm low tactical rings, and the Falcon Menace 5.5 - 25 X 50mm Tactical scope with the M-16 reticle and tac turrets that are 1/10 mil per click. This scope is rugged, reasonably priced, and comes with flip up covers and a sun shade.

If you are going with a variable power optic, you definitely want to look at a front focal plane reticle if you intend to use it for range estimation. With 2nd focal plane reticle, the mil (or MOA) graduations are only accurate at one specific zoom, with a FFP scope, you can range at any zoom level. (You probably know this, but others might not)

The only downside is that, with the 26" heavy barrel and Choate stock, it's not exactly a light rifle. This helps a little on the shooting side but it feels like you're lugging a small cannon around.

Anywho, that's my 3 cents.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Beauty, I like that...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Another question for everyone, how much does a bull barrel "sweeten" the deal? I would be using the Ruger with scope to procure small game and "deflate tires" if need be. How much extra precision/ versus price I guess Im asking.


As far as I am concerned, if you are just going to shoot 1 or 2 rounds while hunting, the heavy barrel UNsweetens the deal because it's a lot heavier to carry. Heavy barrels hold point of impact better during sustained fire, so if you want to be able to lay down some accurate long range fire without your point of impact walking all over the place, the bull barrel is the way to go.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> As far as I am concerned, if you are just going to shoot 1 or 2 rounds while hunting, the heavy barrel UNsweetens the deal because it's a lot heavier to carry. Heavy barrels hold point of impact better during sustained fire, so if you want to be able to lay down some accurate long range fire without your point of impact walking all over the place, the bull barrel is the way to go.


Bull barrels are more accurate whether it be one shot or 100 rounds.. That's why most snipers use the bull barrel. Now, if you are going to use it to shoot squirrels once a week, the accuracy you get from it wont matter much due to the weight of the barrel.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Bull barrels are some kind of an erotic trigger for me, lol. Seriously, I have some kind of internal chemical reaction when I see a bull barrel and get all euphoric, and stuff.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll throw my 2 cents in I guess. First of all in a centerfire bolt action, if I were buying a new rifle I would look long and hard at the Ruger American in .308 Win. Really when it comes down to it there's very little the .30-06 can do that a .308 can't. As far as the benefits of a bull barrel, I would consider it's intended purpose before I considered investing in a heavy barreled rifle. If you plan on carrying the rifle any sort of distance I wouldn't invest in a heavy barreled rifle. If you plan on bugging in and keeping the wolves at bay with the rifle and can see yourself laying down any volume of fire then a heavy barrel will be the way to go. Heavy barrels dissipate heat better and are generally less prone to harmonics issues that plague light barreled sporter rifles (Remington 700 mountain rifle and early Mini-14s come to mind). You could possibly find a medium contour barreled rifle that would give you the best of both world or maybe a fluted heavy barrel which would add stiffness to the barrel and give more surface area to dissipate heat quicker while still being a bit lighter than a standard heavy barrel.

You'd be hard pressed to beat the 10/22 and I'm a believer that everyone should have at least one. I would look for a used one if you can find one reasonably priced and then put a quality barrel and new parts in the trigger group. You can do all the work yourself no gunsmith required even for the barrel swap. If you'd rather, you could just swap out the whole trigger group for a drop in kit, just make sure you hold on the original parts in case you need to send the rifle back to Ruger, you'll need to swap the factory parts back in before shipping other wise you'll end up getting your rifle back with all your modifications removed.

No matter what you decide, post some pictures when you get them and give us a range report.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Being 6 feet tall and 230 ish, having been 418 pounds, I really have no issues with the weight of a rifle. Just the functionality/ economics value, I am texting a friend right now about his 10/22, I have shot his "tricked out" 10/22, but dont remember seeing his factory stock one. I will keep everyone updated, and now my vacation may be changed from an all out family vacation to me just going by myself, I really need to visit my grandma...


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

I am a big proponent of the Ruger Gunsight Scout. No bull barrel, but seriously how far do you plan on shooting. 400-500 yrds is max for most people without proper training.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> I am a big proponent of the Ruger Gunsight Scout. No bull barrel, but seriously how far do you plan on shooting. 400-500 yrds is max for most people without proper training.


True.. I am a fan of long range shooting and have been doin it for a while. I am now getting where I am putting quite a few rounds downrange long distance. People talk about weight and it does come into play. I plan on buggin in if something were to happen so weight is not a factor for me.. For those where weight does matter, You could just get a .308 with a 20in barrel and say 1 in 10 twist rate which would give you the range of a longer barrel without the added weight. I will always say the bull barrel is a better choice but it is just my opinion..
I am lucky to have a range in my front yard that is right at 1500 yards..And off to either side it is further than that so it is nice to be able to reach out there..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Bull barrels with a better twist rate for the rounds you'd use will give better accuracy, shot after after shot, but one has to ask if it's the best for their needs. You can excellent accuracy from a standard Ruger 10/22 barrel and it makes the gun better balanced and lighter overall for hunting. A better balanced gun makes getting that shot faster and more accurate than one that's not. Especially when shooting offhand as a person often will be coming across small game. A lighter gun makes hauling it over many miles looking to put food in your belly when everyone else around your area has been doing the same and it's played out, much easier and you more apt to use it more effectively when you find something that can go in your belly. A shtf/survival gun is a gun for a particular role. Same as a precision long range shooter is and it's just my opinion, but long range shooting isn't as much of a practical need compared to more common defensive and hunting ranges which mostly stay within a hundred yards.

I'm not a big fan of the bolt action in that aspect either for someone buying for prepping and shtf. It's a reliable, simple action, but slow to reload for next shot compared to a modern semi and often has a far less round capacity if someone uses a high cap magazine with the semi. Plenty of modern semi are very accurate for needed tasks these days and very reliable with a little care. The need to shooting outside of there range isn't something someone going to come across much to me in practical shtf shooting and the need to have a weapon in hand that one can quickly follow up with and put rounds into people bent on hurting you or stealing what you've got is something one should not overlook in my opinion.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd say that's a couple of good choices a 30-06 and a 10/22. There isn't much performance difference (some) between the .308 and 30-06 in the lighter bullet weights. The 30-06 benefits from having a larger case capacity when it comes to the heavier bullets. 

I stick to the lighter bullet weights so I'm able to squeak by with an M1A...hehehe


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

shotlady said:


> have you loked at henry repeating arms? they have this model that the barrel everything fits in the composit stock. i just dont know anything about this company/ brand.
> 
> i love the 10/22s i have a couple and am very pleased with them. i thinks its a great choice.


The Henry 22 is a reproduction of the old AR 7 survival rifle. I have a couple but the sights are very basic and it wont take a scope. Stick with the 10-22


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My brother has a new take down model. I could not tell it from my 1970s 10/22 that has more then 5k thru it in rounds. They shoot the same, to me, but I'm getting old.

If you perceive ever being "out" with a bug out bag only then I'd opt for one. I don't have that expectation so the regular model is ok for me. My brother bought the take down for his kids.

If I were starting fresh on a bolt action or long range rifle I would not hesitate to do 30:06, 7mm Mag, 300 WM or 308. The later is the least powerful but ammo is easier to come by. Yet the 3 bigger ones have more expensive ammo but it's less subject to market impacts. When evaluating that long bolt gun ask yourself what shot you want to make? They are all good for the same under 300 yards IMHO but going longer I'd stick to 308 or 300WM if it were me.



Deebo said:


> Yes, Sir, Dwight, I saw the takedown, and its pretty sweet, I personally think that the extra money for th e takedown and the backpack it comes with will be better spent on a nice optic. but it looks cool, I have yet to shoot/play with a take down.
> Another question for everyone, how much does a bull barrel "sweeten" the deal? I would be using the Ruger with scope to procure small game and "deflate tires" if need be. How much extra precision/ versus price I guess Im asking.
> And I would love a 700, I am not sold completely on a 30.06, just the fact that whatever I get needs to be my "reach out there" rifle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The AR7 is an orphan child...it's be produced by several companies over the years, It's great concept yet languishes unchanged in an evolving survival firearm market. If they went back to the drawing board revamped it and updated the design It might get more love than it does. 

IMO the 10/22 is the better rifle, the AR7 has potential, yet with the number of takedown .22 on the market it often gets passed over for the more current designs.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> I am a big proponent of the Ruger Gunsight Scout. No bull barrel, but seriously how far do you plan on shooting. 400-500 yrds is max for most people without proper training.


Yep if money were no object I'd go with the GSR over the American, the 10rd detachable mag would be a big benefit if it were necessary to deploy the rifle. Throw in a few spare magazines and you'd have a hell of a rifle.

-Infidel


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It's your fault. I walked into Bass Pro and asked if they had a 10-22 take-down. Nope . . . wait, I think there is one in the back. Sure enough! Walked out with one plus 1,600 rounds of CCI .22. ($100/0.0625/rd) I haven't had a chance to shoot it. Trigger ain't that great. Like all Ruger stuff it is well made. Now all I need is a couple of 25 round mags.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

This thread makes me want a takedown 10/22 for another 10/22. I saw one at a shop and it looked good. The takedown aspect makes it seem like a very value shtf, prepping purchase for a travel gun for me.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I'd say that's a couple of good choices a 30-06 and a 10/22. There isn't much performance difference (some) between the .308 and 30-06 in the lighter bullet weights. The 30-06 benefits from having a larger case capacity when it comes to the heavier bullets.
> 
> I stick to the lighter bullet weights so I'm able to squeak by with an M1A...hehehe


I'll more than squek by with mine. M1A's are capable of being sub-moa rifles. The Army in particular found out just how much the modern M14 is capable of overseas with a little tuning. Mine's given me 1 moa with me behind it. I've had the gas system unitized by SAI, tuned the trigger, run chrome silicon springs, use a Sadlak op rod guide and TIN piston and it sits in tight fitting usgi fiberglass. My old Scout was about the same with the same tuning and getting another is one of firearms goals this year. Should have never sold my Scout, but life goes on.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo
I like the .308 caliber and absolutely fell in love with the Ruger Gun site scout. It has a lot of the features I was looking for in a bolt action rifle. Iron (peep) sights, optics ready, forward rail, 10 round detachable box magazine and an adjustable for length laminate stock. It's at least worth a look see. That said...The 30-06 is a great caliber and if you got your heart set on one who am I to say...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice bunch of Information from yall. I spoke with a friend , and the dumbass had pawned his 10/22, so i paid and got it out today, So, Until he pays me back or we make a deal, Now I have a 10/22 in the harem...No scope, so Ill have to wait for him to make up hios mind...


----------

